# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Компьютерная графика >  Основы работы в Adobe Photoshop CS2 9.0.

## tvk-2004

Дорогие коллеги! Сегодня по многочисленным просьбам открывается еще один класс нашей виртуальной школы. В этой теме мы будем учиться работать с Adobe Photoshop CS2 9.0. Честно скажу, сама не очень сильна, поэтому где-то буду учиться вместе с вами.
Итак, начинаем установку? В Интернете громадное количество ресурсов, где можно найти эту прогу. У себя в компьютере нашла вот такой вариант. За ссылкой прошу в Личку.
Давайте попробуем поступить следующим образом. Файл большой, более 150 МБ. У кого безлимитный интернет - попробуйте скачать и установить. Если все будет  :Ok: , то качают все остальные. Перед установкой прочтите, пожалуйста, файл !Readme
Жду результатов.:smile:

----------


## ГалИна_В

> Дорогие коллеги! Сегодня по многочисленным просьбам открывается еще один класс нашей виртуальной школы. В этой теме мы будем учиться работать с Adobe Photoshop CS2 9.0. Честно скажу, сама не очень сильна, поэтому где-то буду учиться вместе с вами.
> Итак, начинаем установку? В Интернете громадное количество ресурсов, где можно найти эту прогу. У себя в компьютере нашла вот такой вариант.
> 
> Давайте попробуем поступить следующим образом. Файл большой, более 150 МБ. У кого безлимитный интернет - попробуйте скачать и установить. Если все будет , то качают все остальные. Перед установкой прочтите, пожалуйста, файл !Readme
> Жду результатов.:smile:


  Танюша , я уже начала качать .  :Aga:

----------


## Иринааа28

Я начала качать, через час закачается и буду устанавливать.

----------


## tvk-2004

Пока все качают и устанавливают, рассказываю, как открыть нужный файл в программе. Мне знакомы 3 самых часто употребляемых варианта.
1. В папке, где хранится картинка, правой кнопкой жмем. Ищем "Открыть с помощью" Выбираем Фотошоп. Этот вариант годится, если сама программа не запущена.
2. Запускаем программу. Ищем наверху "Файл", выбираем пункт "Открыть" Вываливается окно, в котором ищем место, где расположен нужный нам документ, выбираем его. Говорим ОК. Картинка в Фотошопе.
3. Программа открыта, папка с картинкой открыта. Левой кнопкой нажимаем на картинку, тянем ее на нижнюю панель, где прямоугольник с названием Фотошопа. Останавливаемся. Если попали куда надо - программа открывается. Не отпуская мыши ведем файл в рабочее окно Фотошопа и отпускам. Все! Файл готов к работе. 

Пробуем, говорим, как получилось, у кого какие успехи. Жду.

----------


## ГалИна_В

Всё вышло. Установила , правда призапуске выскакивает :
 

  Что бы это значило ??? :frown:  Демо-версия ??? Нужно активировать через инет ?

----------


## tvk-2004

Да, это Демо-версия. Попробуй пока поработать в ней.

----------


## O-l-q-a

Видеоуроки Photoshop


Девочки, идите сюда. Здесь тоже много уроков по Photoshopу

----------


## tvk-2004

*O-l-q-a*,
 Спасибо огромное за ссылки.  :flower:  
Мне кажется, что все обязательно туда заглянут. А эта тема создана специально для тех, кто вообще не знает, с какой стороны подойти к Photoshop. Все получат азы, разберутся, что, где, почем и обязательно пойдут в обучении дальше.:smile:

----------


## Иринааа28

Татьяна, у меня проблема, 2 раза устанавливаю (по твоей ссылке) и 2 раза получаю откат.  Вроде внимательно все прочитала и сделала, но думаю что не устанавливается из-за запроса серийного номера и организации в самом начале установки. Помоги пожалуйста

----------


## begden

Я тоже очень хочу скачать, но пока сын дома...:frown:по ночам модем забирает
Таня, в компе нашла встроенную Adobe Photoshop CS - может, подойдёт, А? Версия 8.0

----------


## tvk-2004

> в компе нашла встроенную Adobe Photoshop CS


Еще как подойдет. Пока главное не версия - главное - научиться работать с файлами. Принципы одни и те же для всех версий.

----------


## begden

ничего не открывается, может надо изменить тип файлов?

----------


## tvk-2004

> ничего не открывается, может надо изменить тип файлов?


Чем программа хороша, так это тем, что открывает все форматы графических файлов. Попробуй с простеньких JPEG.  Не бойся, все должно получиться.

----------


## begden

ура, я первая!!!! Что дальше?

----------


## tvk-2004

*begden*,
 Ну, все получилось? А ты говорила, что не выйдет. Давай подождем чуть-чуть остальных. 
Девочки! Кто готов дальше идти?

----------


## Иринааа28

> в компе нашла встроенную Adobe Photoshop CS


А Операционная система какая? Не виста случайно? И в какой папке можно поискать, если виста?

----------


## begden

XP, в левом нижнем углу жмём значок, где выключаешь комп, там есть "ВСЕ ПРОГРАММЫ", кличешь и находишь в списке. В Висте тоже должно быть. Удачи!

----------


## petrovna2106

У меня кажется установилось и файл открыла из Общих документов. Сохранила его на Раб.стол.
Но сегодня уже отваливаю - ночка пришла. Осваивайте ее тут пока без меня, завтра нагоню.

----------


## tvk-2004

> в левом нижнем углу жмём значок, где выключаешь комп, там есть "ВСЕ ПРОГРАММЫ", кличешь и находишь в списке


Аллочка! Я тоже хочу такую встроенную программу!!!!!!! :biggrin:Скорее всего, когда тебе ставили XP, установили и Фотошоп. Когда я ничего не умела и ко мне приходил мастер, он тоже без моего согласия ставил очень много софта. Ну не знала я, что мне надо и что не потребуется.

----------


## Иринааа28

Неа, нет Есть какая-то Picasa Photo VieWer, но это наверно не оно

----------


## begden

мой мастер - это мой сын. Как приедет, ругает меня: "Зачем ты опять всяких программ наустанавливала, они у нас есть!" Вот я сегодня сразу и полезла искать.

НАРОД, ВЫ ГДЕ? У меня портрет директора дождаться не может, когда начнём!

----------


## tvk-2004

Так, девочки. Сейчас рассказываю, что делать дальше. Пока осваиваете, перемещу тему.
Чтобы не было вам скучно, и чтобы провели вы время в пользу, рассказываю про яркость и контрастность. В фотоальбоме у каждого есть фотки, которые не получились. Выбросить жалко, качество - ужасное. Пробуем восстановить. Пусть не полностью выйдет, но все равно качество улучшим.
Итак, все даю по пунктам.
1. Войти в пункт ИЗОБРАЖЕНИЕ главного меню, это вверху. В открывшемся списке ищем КОРРЕКЦИЯ.
2. Выбираем АВТОМАТИЧЕСКАЯ ТОНОВАЯ КОРРЕКЦИЯ. Любуемся, как изменилась наша фотография. Если этого не произошло, то входим в пункт РЕДАКТИРОВАНИЕ, выбираем ОТМЕНИТЬ.
3.Есть еще АВТОМАТИЧЕСКАЯ ЦВЕТОВАЯ КОРРЕКЦИЯ. Действия те же. 
Показываю пример. Вот что было до редактирования.



Теперь что после.


Итак, пробуем. Может и не получиться. Тогда действуем другим способом.
1. Входим в пункт ИЗОБРАЖЕНИЕ главного меню, ищем КОРРЕКЦИЯ и выбираем ЯРКОСТЬ/КОНТРАСТНОСТЬ
2. Вываливается окно, где есть 2 бегунка. Шевелим их в разные стороны, чтобы получилось так, как вам хочется.
УУУх, долго писала, сейчас сообщение выкладываю, потом показываю, какая у меня получилась фотка из совершенно некачественной.

----------


## begden

у меня нет слова КОРРЕКЦИЯ, может Регулировки и ВЫРОВНЯТЬ ЦВЕТ? Или это другое? Или яркость - контрастность?

----------


## tvk-2004

> у меня нет слова КОРРЕКЦИЯ


Ищи. Наверху есть пункты: файл, редактирование, изображение, слой, выделение,фильтр и т.д. Нас интересует ИЗОБРАЖЕНИЕ. Алла, скажи, что у тебя там открывается, когда кликаешь мышкой?

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Показываю, что получилось при регулировке ЯРКОСТЬ/КОНТРАСТНОСТЬ
Вот что было сначала



Ужасно. Правда? А вот теперь



Не скажу, что хорошо, но понятно, что муж с дочкой катаются на катке.

----------


## begden

понимаю, не дурак. Но в окне ИЗОБРАЖЕНИЕ выходят: режим
                                                                            регулировки
                                                                            дубликат
                                                                            применение изображения
                                                                            вычисления, ну и т.д.
Тань, я думаю, всё равно надо заходить в РЕГУЛИРОВКИ, там уровни, цветовой баланс...

----------


## tvk-2004

У меня в программе вот так


Наверное, у тебя это регулировки.

----------


## begden

да, очень похоже, но есть и отличия, слова КОРРЕКЦИЯ НЕТ. Ну, ладно, мой сеанс подошёл к концу, сынуля модем отключает. Танюша, а тебе догадливых учеников! Завтра буду вас нагонять! Пока!

----------


## tvk-2004

На сегодня, как мне кажется, уже достаточно. Пробуем играть яркостью/контрастностью и автокоррекцией. Выкладываем результаты своего труда.
2 слова, как сохранять. Файл > Сохранить как>
Открывается окно.



1. Пишем имя и выбираем место сохранения.
2. Выбираем формат. Пока нам достаточно JPEG
3. Нажимаем сохранить.

----------

вера денисенко (26.01.2017)

----------


## Плата

Блин, пришел брат, установил CS3, а ключ к программе забыл!!! Но больше я такого денёчка не вынесу!
Сначала комп полетел, потом племяшу 8 месячному уже всё надоело, короче эту программу 5 часов устанавливали.Я выкидывала со слезами свою информацию - искали место, куда установить.Короче брат с женой ушли тоже не очень веселые, муж очередной раз начал бурчать, что я скоро вообще его выселю из компа. 
А я как мышка с племяшем кушать всем наварили, варенье закатала ещё с персиков, посуду:mad:перемыла, и тихо-тихо себя веду, вроде как не причем :Oj:

----------


## ГалИна_В

> На сегодня, как мне кажется, уже достаточно.


  у меня всё получается !  :Vah:  Танюша , спасибо !  :flower:  . Ухожу спать ... До завтра !

----------


## kozinda1

Скачала программку. Вот что у меня получилось: это что было



А это после обработки. Моя Эвушка у подруги на даче:smile:



Таня!!!  Спасибо!!!  Огромное!!!

----------


## tvk-2004

Продолжаем? Сейчас я уйду к Юле в больницу, приду - посмотрю, кто что сделал и у кого что получается.
Разговор будет о том, как изменить масштаб. Объясню, для чего это нужно. Для того, чтобы аккуратно вырезать файл - его надо сильно-пресильно увеличить. Должен быть виден каждый пиксель, т.е. рисунок должен превратиться в громадное количество квадратиков.
Порядок действий.
1. Выбираем инструмент "Масштаб" (он в колонке слева, где много всяких пока не понятных значков, имеет вид лупы). Жмем его.
2. Потом мышь переносим в ту часть рисунка, которую вы хотели бы видеть в увеличенном состоянии. Жмем левой кнопкой мыши столько раз, сколько нужно или хочется. При каждом нажатии  происходит еще большее увеличение рисунка.
3. Уменьшить можно, если увидите на верхней панели два значка + и -. Так при нажатии "-" и тыкании в рисунок масштаб будет уменьшаться.
3. Есть еще один более легкий способ. Ищем на клавиатуре кнопку "Alt", зажимаем ее, не отпускаем. В это время указываем маркером мыши в любую точку рисунка и колесико крутим. Будете в одну сторону крутить - рисунок будет увеличиваться. В другую - уменьшаться. 
Пробуйте! О результатах не забудьте доложить.:smile:

----------


## begden

У меня всё получилось. Юльке привет, пусть выздоравливает быстрее!

----------


## tvk-2004

*kozinda1*,
 Молодчина. :flower:  И так фотография была замечательная, а теперь вообще супер!
*begden*,
 Алла! Умница.  :flower:  Пока дальше печатать некогда, отдохни. :Ha:

----------


## kozinda1

*tvk-2004*,
 Танечка!  Все получается,ждем продолжения! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## petrovna2106

Все получается. Ждем продолжения курсов. :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## ГалИна_В

Да , ждём-с . Я уже давно пользуюсь программой *Picasa 3* , очень удобная прога для просмотра и редактирования фото . Конечно , в фотошопе больше возможностей. Хочется научиться делать самой рамочки , такие , как таня показывала , вставлять фото и т.д.

----------


## tvk-2004

Так, продолжаю. Сейчас будем учиться кадрировать. Зачем это надо? Иногда требуется не вся картинка, а только часть, поэтому нужно ее отделить от предыдущей и сохранить. Опять все по пунктам.
1. Выбрать инструмент ПРЯМОУГОЛЬНАЯ ОБЛАСТЬ (самый верхний в левой панели инструментов, похож на пунктирный квадрат). Предупреждаю, что может там быть изображен и овал. Тогда левой кнопкой мыши нажимайте туда и держите. Вывалится серенькое окошечко, где вам предложат поменять форму выделения. Сегодня мы будем пользоваться прямоугольной областью, но ради интереса, попробуйте все варианты.
2. При помощи мыши стрелочку наводим на угол воображаемого прямоугольника, т.е. что нам надо вырезать из картинки. Дальше нажимаем на левую клавишу мыши, держим и тянем рамку в нужном нам направлении и площади. Отпускаем мышь. Вокруг выделенной области должны побежать муравьи. Если выделенная область зашевелилась - значит все ОК. 
3. Попробуйте удерживая мышкой переместить этот прямоугольник. Должно получиться.
4. Если не понравилось вам, как вы выделили. Вдруг прямоугольник мал. Делаем следующее. РЕДАКТИРОВАНИЕ > отменить. или РЕДАКТИРОВАНИЕ > шаг назад.
5. Теперь нам надо отделить этот выделенный кусочек и сохранить его отдельно. В верхней панели жмем ИЗОБРАЖЕНИЕ, выбираем пункт КАДРИРОВАТЬ. Этот наш выделенный кусочек должен появиться отдельным рисунком. Сохраните его, как учила вас вчера. Формат берите JPEG. Перед полным сохранением опять будет серое окно, где программа просит указать качество файла. Так вот, если эта картинка для Intenet, то вполне хватит 3-5, 6-8 это нормальное качество, выше - отличное. Не советовала бы я вам брать совсем отличное, т.к. размерчик будет ого-го. Нам хватит нормального, т.е. 6-8
Пробуем. Когда будете готовы идти дальше - свистите.:smile:

----------


## kozinda1

С прямоугольной областью все получилось!!! :Ok:

----------


## ГалИна_В

Таня , у меня появляется на изображении квадратик , но он почему-то не растягивается . Тяну , нажатой левой кнопкой мыши , а он остаётся маленьким и за мышью ползёт... :frown:

----------


## tvk-2004

*ГалИна_В*,
 Инна! За угол его, за угол! Не получается, отмени этот, начни новый.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Если выбран правильный инструмент, на картинке вместо курсора мыши должен появиться крестик. Хлопай этим крестиком и тяни не отпуская мышь вниз. Но можно и вверх, это на любителя. Кто как приспособится.

Вижу, что Лиля и Таня догнали. Где все остальные? Совсем ничего не получается?

----------


## begden

В прошлый раз мы всё сильно увеличили. это и надо кадрировать?
Я вернулась обратно. А вырезала ещё утром.

----------


## tvk-2004

*begden*,
 Алла! Мы сначала увеличивали, потом уменьшали. А кадрировали нормальное изображение, какое открыли программой. До вырезания не прямоугольником и не овалом пока не дошли, но такими темпами, думаю, скоро все осилим. Дальше идем или ждем всех?

----------


## ГалИна_В

> *begden*,
>  Алла! Мы сначала увеличивали, потом уменьшали. А кадрировали нормальное изображение, какое открыли программой. До вырезания не прямоугольником и не овалом пока не дошли, но такими темпами, думаю, скоро все осилим. Дальше идем или ждем всех?


  Идём-идём ! :Aga:  Хотя у меня так и не вышло выделение . Таскала этот квадратик мышью и ... плюнула .:mad: Да ладно , разберусь ...

----------


## tvk-2004

Ладно, давайте дальше. Я сейчас вам рассказываю, что делать дальше, а сама хренодер делать пойду, пореву опять чуток.:biggrin:
Следующий урок. Сейчас будем менять размер изображения. Картинка остается прежней, только мы можем сделать ее маленькой, естественно размерчик в КБ уменьшится.
Будем увеличивать - размер файла увеличится. 
Этот навык нужен для сайтостроителей, да и вообще для работы с графикой. Приступаем.
1. Входим в пункт верхней панели ИЗОБРАЖЕНИЕ, выбираем РАЗМЕР ИЗОБРАЖЕНИЯ По умолчанию в вывалившемся окне внизу стоят галочки. Их не трогать!!!!!! Они необходимы для сохранения пропорций.
2. Вводим новое значение высоты или ширины. Обратите внимание, что второе окошко заполняется автоматически! Это так и должно быть. 
3. Не забываем поблагодарить программу за то, что она поработала, говорим ОК (т.е. ДА)
4. Сохраняем новое изображение,знаем как; сравниваем размер нового файла со старым.
P.S. Объем одного и того же размера картинки может быть разный. Все зависит от того, как вы сохраните рисунок, какое качество выставите.
Работайте. Созреете идти дальше - зовите меня. Я тут рядышком в обнимку с помидорами и хреном.:eek:

----------


## kozinda1

Все получатся, я могу идти дальше :Aga:

----------


## Иринааа28

Татьяна, спасибо большое....У меня все получилось  :Ok:  Но с установкой я помучалась, из-за невнимательности (до 3 ночи пыталась) при удалении программы галочку не там поставила и в итоге она вообще не устанавливалась на компе. Пришлось ноутбуку сделать восстановление системы и ура, все получилось. Не зра в народе говорят: "Поспешишь - людей насмешишь!" Это про меня  :Oj: 
На отлично прошла все твои уроки и с нетерпением жду продолжения! Хочется уже потворить и пошутить (как ты над мужем), а так же рамочки фоны сделать.....

----------


## ГалИна_В

> *ГалИна_В*,
>  Так чего его таскать! Мышь нельзя отпускать, пока не растянешь до нужного размера. Твоя беда - ты этого не делаешь, мышку тебе жалко, отпускаешь. Попробуй еще раз внимательно прочитать, что я написала раньше и еще пробуй. Это же просто! Раз получится - и все поймешь!


 да всё я , вроде , делаю как нужно - самое интересное то , что с прямоугольником у меня не получается , а с овалом - всё окей  :Ok: . С изменением размера тоже всё класс ! :Aga: 
  Только что проверила : у меня в ноуте стоит фотошоп 8-я версия , так там с прямоугольной областью всё получилось... Странно ...:rolleyes:
 Вот , что было и что вышло :

----------


## tvk-2004

Ай да ученицы! Умницы и золотцы! Я вами горжусь! Держите от меня подарок. Это я так радуюсь, что чему-то вас научила.






> Хочется уже потворить и пошутить


Ну, это ты рановато захотела. Пока азы не покажу - дальше не пойдем! Все готовы к новому уроку? Пока идет перекличка, буду думать, как вам объяснить про поворот картинки.

----------


## O-l-q-a

> Таня , у меня появляется на изображении квадратик , но он почему-то не растягивается . Тяну , нажатой левой кнопкой мыши , а он остаётся маленьким и за мышью ползёт... :frown:


 Галя, а ты воспользуйся вот этим значком [IMG]http://*********ru/775868.jpg[/IMG] как здесь
После обозначения нужной области ИЛИ нажимаем *Enter*, ИЛИ *Изображение→Кадрировать*

----------


## tvk-2004

Итак, поворот изображения.
1. Входим в пункт главного меню ИЗОБРАЖЕНИЕ, ищем ПОВЕРНУТЬ ХОЛСТ.
2. Выбираем нужный угол поворота. Там есть варианты стандартные 180, 90 градусов по часовой, против часовой. Но есть и произвольный градус, сами вписываете. Это значение откроется при нажатии пункта ПРОИЗВОЛЬНО.
3. Чтобы закрепить положение, говорим ОК.
Есть еще один способ, там крутим изображение сколько влезет и куда влезет не вдаваясь в подробности о градусах.
Нажимаем клавишу Ctrl, потом справа есть еще целая панель, наша картинка видна в закладке "Слой" в миниатюре.Мышкой жмем на нее. Не в глаз тычем, а в миниатюру. По большой картинке, с которой мы работаем начинают бегать муравьи. Убедитесь, что они бегают, потому что дальше опять на клавиатуре нажимаем комбинацию клавиш Ctrl+Т(английская). Наш рисунок обрамляется рамочкой. Вот если сбоку найдете закругленную стрелочку, беритесь за нее мышкой и вращайте, вращайте. Кстати, здесь же можно уменьшить картинку.
Есть одно НО. Если вы сначала зажмете клавишу Shift, а потом будете уменьшать, картинка останется в тех же пропорциях, в каких и была. Если вы этого не сделаете, рисунок может расплющить в любую сторону.
Для того, чтобы продолжать работать с изображением дальше, нужно не забыть нажать Enter
Все. Пробуйте. Это уже потруднее, чем было ранее. Но так мы с вами приблизились на громадный шаг к изготовлению таких рамочек, которые я вам недавно показывала.
Не забудьте рассказать, у кого что получилось, а у кого ничего. Будем работать над ошибками.

----------


## O-l-q-a

> Пока идет перекличка, буду думать, как вам объяснить про поворот картинки.


Танюш, а может, чтобы девочкам было нагляднее, запишешь в Camtasia Studio?  Марина выкладывала 
А ещё есть руссифицированная, я вчера скачала вот здесь, установила. Лёгкая в работе.
Я тоже с большим нетерпением жду, когда ты раскроешь секреты, о которых писала. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tvk-2004

*O-l-q-a*,
 Оленька! Про поворот картинки уже все готово. А вот устанавливать программу и показывать все сразу пока мне некогда.:frown: Да и девочкам пока там не все понятно будет. Мне кажется, что тише едешь, дальше будешь. Я же еще у музруков сижу одновременно, Беседки там чищу. Хочу до выхода на работу побольше успеть. А про рамочки я не забыла, как только научимся работать со слоями, так и пойдут скрапбуки. :flower:

----------


## begden

В обчем, 1-е получилось легко, а 2-е? Нигде никакого указателя на поворот не появляется, а когда показываю на уменьшенную копию, на ней поялляется лупа.

----------


## O-l-q-a

*tvk-2004*,
Танюш, умираю от нетерпения. Ждууууууууууууууу!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Иринааа28

> Нигде никакого указателя на поворот не появляется


У меня он появился за полем фото ( с 3 раза :Oj: )

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Все, я готова идти дальше!!! Я хочу до 20 августа узнать как можно больше,т.к. на неопределенное время останусь без интернета. Побежали вперед!!!!!

----------


## tvk-2004

Вот здесь маленькая стрелочка должна быть, не такая, правда корявая и жирная. Пробовала заскриншотить, так она не показывается

----------


## begden

мне написали, что слой заблокирован, поэтому я ничего сделать не могу. КАК РАЗБЛОКИРОВАТЬ?

----------


## tvk-2004

*begden*,
 Алла, давай еще раз с самого начала, слой не может быть заблокированным, если ты все делала по пунктам. Не забывай про все клавиши, которые я указывала и в том порядке, в котором я говорила. Внимательно прочитай все с самого начала.


> Нажимаем клавишу Ctrl, потом справа есть еще целая панель, наша картинка видна в закладке "Слой" в миниатюре.Мышкой жмем на нее. Не в глаз тычем, а в миниатюру.


Клавиша CTRL и тыкание в миниатюру должно быть последовательно, клавиша сначала нажимается и держится.

----------


## begden

так я не могу отменить этот рисунок, как мне вернуться обратно?
Взяла другой рисунок, всё равно пишет, что слой заблокирован. Танюша-а-а, что делать?

----------


## tvk-2004

*begden*,
 Пиши всю последовательность с самого начала, ничего не пропуская. Будем вместе думать.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Попробуй чуть его уменьши. Alt + колесико мышки. Потом Ctrl + шлепок по миниатюре на панели "Слой". Муравьи должны бегать!!!!!!!

----------


## begden

нажимаю Ctrl, жму на картинку, на ней сразу появляется лупа, из лупы вылазит красная линия, при движении она переходит в прямоугольник и выделенная область сильно увеличивается, никакой стрелочки нигде нет. А добавление англ Т не влияет.

Я дура, тычу не в то окошко, теперь муравьи забегали, картинка двигается, а лицо из лица выходит

----------


## tvk-2004

*begden*,
 Так надо жать не на саму картинку, а справа есть панель инструментов, серенькая. Там наша картинка в уменьшенном виде, рядом с ней глаз нарисован. Вот на ту картинку жми.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

----------


## tvk-2004

> Пробуй выделить тогда прямоугольником, как я учила. Потом после того, как забегают муравьи все по списку.


Делай так!

----------


## begden

Таня, ты прелесть!!!!!! :Ok:  :flower:  Сейчас всё получилось. И всё-таки я тупая :biggrin:

----------


## tvk-2004

Ну и славненько! Время детское закончилось, глазоньки слипаются. Всем спокойной ночи! Завтра начнем работать со слоями. Пусть сегодняшние знания улягутся в ваших головах по полочкам. Еще раз пробегитесь по теме, постарайтесь все сделать уже без подсказок. Нужно сделать так, чтобы ваши действия были автоматическими. А здесь нужна только практика, практика и еще раз практика.
Для тех кто не спит, потренируйтесь с фотками, поуделывайте их. Забыла вам сказать про цветокоррекцию. Принцип такой же, как с яркостью/контрастностью. Указываю путь: ИЗОБРАЖЕНИЕ>КОРРЕКЦИЯ>ЦВЕТОВОЙ ТОН/НАСЫЩЕННОСТЬ. В открывшемся окне также играть бегунками до требуемого результата. Не забываем благодарить программу словом ДА для закрепления результата.
Всем спокойной ночи!

----------


## O-l-q-a

*begden*,
Алла, а у тебя какая версия фотошопа?
Танюш, по твоему описанию у меня тоже не срабатывает, в моей версии фотошопа происходит просто поворот всего изображения, а чтобы появилась та самая стрелочка у меня приходиться идти другим путём.
Алла, может быть, у тебя такой же фотошоп как и у меня? 
Тогда попробуй так:
*Инструмент прямоугольная область*  (выделяем всю фотку) → *Редактирование → Свободное трансформирование*
Вот тогда и появляется та самая стрелочка. Двигай как хочешь. А чтобы не нарушились пропорции,  в это время удерживай, не отрываясь,  клавишу со стрелочкой. По окончании нажимаем *Enter*, всё ещё держа стрелочку, пока не произойдёт перемещение.

----------


## ГалИна_В

У меня тоже вторым способом не получается повернуть , выдает :

----------


## kozinda1

Уфффффффффффф!!!  С 85 раза получилось и то, муравьи начинают бегать только при выделении прямоугольником, но ведь бегают!:biggrin::tongue:

----------


## tvk-2004

Всем доброе утро! Посмотрите, пожалуйста, на сообщение Оли!!!!!!!!!  :Ok: 
Может быть из-за того, что версия другая, нужно пойти именно этим путем!
А про свободное трансформирование что-то забыла я. Наверное, из-за того, что клавиатурой для этих целей давно пользуюсь.:eek:

*Добавлено через 37 минут*
Итак, пока буду отсутствовать, вот вам новое задание. 
1.Откройте в программе 2 разных изображения. Мне больше нравится вариант с перетаскиванием изображения мышкой.
2.Возьмите на левой панели инструментов инструмент "Перемещение".
3. А теперь ткните этим инструментом в любую из двух картинок, держите мышь и тяните на другую картинку.
4. Когда инструмент "Перемещение" попадет на новую картинку, отпускаем его.
5. Теперь говорю, что должны вы увидеть. 2 картинки вместе. Справа, где панель со слоями мы видим, что у нас появился еще один слой. Теперь у нас 2 слоя. А может быть столько, сколько вам захочется! (Это если вы несколько картинок возьмете и все засунете на одну единственную).
6. Теперь попробуйте сохранить это изображение. Для того, чтобы в дальнейшем можно было все двигать, изменять, используют специальный фотошоповский формат. Называется он PSD. Поэтому при сохранении нужно выбрать этот формат.
А теперь, мои хорошие, пока меня не будет дома, простор для фантазии и экспериментов у вас неограничен. Поиграйте со слоями. В панели инструментов наверху есть специальная вкладка. Проверьте ее всю, о результатах эксперимента и про урок не забудьте рассказать.

----------


## ГалИна_В

С прямоугольной областью разобралась. Всё получилось . Оказывается , на верхней серой панели должен стоять СТИЛЬ / *Нормальный* , а у меня было Заданый размер. А вот с произвольным вращением получается только в режиме "рамка". :rolleyes:
  С перетаскиванием картинок - тоже всё получилось . :Ok: 

 Девчёнки , три года назад , на 40-летний юбилей сделала мужу вот такой подарочек (делал фотограф , влетело тогда в копеечку...). Это колаж с фоток - здесь вкратце самые важные люди (я в том числе :biggrin:), события в жизни моего супруга. Так к чему я веду : можна ли такие подобные колажи делать  и нам ?:rolleyes:

----------


## O-l-q-a

> Так к чему я веду : можна ли такие подобные колажи делать  и нам ?:rolleyes:


Да, можно. *Задание**, которое дала на сегодня вам Таня - ключ к подобному коллажу.*  
Вклеенное изображение двигаете при помощи инструмента "Перемещение"[IMG]http://*********ru/773824.jpg[/IMG]. Не забудьте слой должен быть активным. Активный слой тот, что отмечен синим. А чтобы его сделать таким,  просто нужный слой омечаем  мышкой, он синеет, мы работаем.
Глазок - слой  виден. Нет глазка - слой не виден.
[IMG]http://*********ru/774848.jpg[/IMG]
А  обводка - в эффектах слоя. На активный слой слой нажимаем быстро мышкой 2 раза, появиться окно *Стиль слоя*, дважды кликаем на *Обводка*, выбираем тип, цвет обводки, подтверждаем.
_Задний план ( нижний слой) -   эффектам   не поддаётся, закреплён._ 

И так можно делать бесконечное число слоёв.

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
Кстати, в закладке *Окно*, отметьте галочкой *История* (там же включается и окно *Слои*)
Появиться окошечко
[IMG]http://*********ru/729792.jpg[/IMG]Оно удобно для омтены предыдущих действий не пошагово (в закладке Редактирование), а поэтапно, когда нужно вернуться на несколько шагов назад.
На примере приведённого рисунка, нам нужно вернуться не на один шаг назад, а на два. Мы просто кликаем мышкой на нужную строку истории, в результате вернёмся в прямоугольную область ( в данном случае)

*Добавлено через 42 минуты*
*ГалИна_В*, забыла сказать, что для   коллажа  сначала создаём новое изображение.
[IMG]http://*********ru/748227.jpg[/IMG]

Это параметры нового изображения, предназначенные в конечном счёте для распечатывания фотоизображения. (это информация от проффесионального фотографа,   меньшее или большее разрешение - всё равно будут менять на 300)

Создаёте его и пошли слои накладывать да передвигать. Коллаж и получиться. Пока работу не закончите, сохраняйте так, как Таня написала. 



> Для того, чтобы в дальнейшем можно было все двигать, изменять, используют специальный фотошоповский формат. Называется он PSD.



Танюш, ничего, что я возможно забежала чуть вперёд, отвечая на вопрос Инны?

*Добавлено через 47 минут*
Параметры нового изображения, которые привела - формат А4.
Показатели ширины и высоты можно поменять местами ( в зависимости от того, какое расположение выбираете: горизонтальное или вертикальное)

----------


## ГалИна_В

*O-l-q-a*, я скачала программу, что ты посоветовала и очень счастлива !  :Vah:  Огромное спасибо ! Очень удобная в использовании , понятная , как раз для нас - _продвинутых чайничков_:biggrin: . Мне кажется , что с её помощью мы намного быстрее въедем в фотошоп. Да и для всех видеоуроков она пригодиться  :Aga:  :Ok: 
  Девчёнки , кто хочет качать - держите

----------


## O-l-q-a

> скачала программу...Очень удобная в использовании , понятная , как раз для нас - _продвинутых чайничков_:biggrin: .


А вот здесь уроки по использованию этой проги ( правда, версия другая, но зато можно понять принцип)

Так отвлеклись от темы. Ай-яй.

----------


## tvk-2004

Девочки! Я вернулась. Думаю, что сегодня было очень объемное задание. Наверное, не стоит пока идти дальше. Как вы считаете? 
Оля, умница, дополнила мой урок, теперь можно всем попробовать создать коллаж. Это творческое задание и очень кропотливое. Если мастера справляются с этим на раз-два, то нам с вами придется повозиться.
Небольшая добавочка к вашим знаниям. В программе, как и везде есть комбинации клавиш, которые выполняют определенные действия. Говорю два сочетания, которые сильно упростят вам работу в Фотошоп.
1. Ctrl+C - копировать. Слой выделяется, это когда муравьи бегут. Задается такая команда, и наш слой в буфере обмена.
2. Ctrl+V - вставить. Слой дублируется. В Фотошопе это называется клонирование. Если где увидите такое понятие - знайте, что такое.
Сегодня все? Если маловато будет, дайте знать. Я здесь поблизости.
Как только осваиваете работу со слоями - начинаем скрабить, т.е. рамочки делать.

----------


## Иринааа28

Уррррраааааа, у меня получился коллаж.  :Ok:  так здорово, когда что-то получается! Спасибо Вам, девочки  :flower:   :flower:   :flower: 
А дальше пойдём???? Я готова

----------


## begden

> Инструмент прямоугольная область  (выделяем всю фотку) → Редактирование → Свободное трансформирование


так у меня получилось сразу. А версия 8.0

----------


## tvk-2004

> у меня получился коллаж


Ира! А ты не хочешь похвалиться, что у тебя получилось? Для этого ты еще раз должна открыть свой коллаж в Фотошопе, нажать "Сохранить как", выбрать формат Jpeg, а дальше все ты знаешь, как показать свое творение нам.:smile:

----------


## Иринааа28

> ты еще раз должна открыть свой коллаж в Фотошопе, нажать "Сохранить как", выбрать формат Jpeg


Я так и сделал  :Aga: 



> А ты не хочешь похвалиться


Могу, только я без фантазии, осваивала чисто технически, просто попробовала на скорую руку  :Oj: . Сильно не судите
[IMG]http://*********ru/730843.jpg[/IMG]
У меня вопрос - как каждое фото вставить в рамочку или сделать фото другой форма - углы сгладить?

----------


## begden

Ирина, а как ты сделала фон?

----------


## tvk-2004

*Иринааа28*,
 Молодец! 5 ты сегодня получила! :flower: 
Как вставить в рамочку. Если пользоваться программой, то можно применить эффект тень. Будет не простая фотография, а уже более интересная.  Рассказываю, где это.
СЛОЙ>СТИЛЬ СЛОЯ>ТЕНЬ. Там выскакивает окно, и ты выбираешь, какая тень тебя устраивает. Есть еще эффект Тиснение. Попробуй его.
Если ты имеешь в виду художественную рамку, то в Интернете их полно. Зайди на форум "Малахитовая шкатулка" или "Материнство". Там тебе предложат громадное количество рамок.
Теперь, кстати, мои золотые ученики, вы фотку в рамку без труда запихаете!!! Там всего 2 слоя. Слой рамки и слой вашей фотографии, которую вы, конечно, отредактируете, прежде чем вставите ее в рамку.:biggrin:
Обратите внимание на формат рамки. Он должен быть PSD или PNG, но не JPEG. Иначе, придется вам самим дырку вырезать в ней.
Теперь про положение слоев. Иногда нужно поменять их местами. С заднего плана переместить на передний. Так вот если на слое стоит замок на правой панели, то я не знаю, как менять и вообще возможно ли это. А вот если на слоях замочков нет, делается это простым перетаскивание вверх или вниз на правой панели, где показаны слои. Мышью хватаете и тянете.
А вот как закруглить углы????????? Честно скажу, не задумывалась над этим. Наверное, можно. Но я бы просто брала инструмент "ластик" и стирала, что мне не нравится.

----------


## Светорада

*tvk-2004*,
 У меня такая версия установлена Adobe Photoshop CS 8.0. , сильно отличаться будет?

----------


## Иринааа28

> как ты сделала фон


[IMG]http://*********ru/772830.jpg[/IMG]
 под № 1 дважды щелчок мышью
№ 2 этот бегунок вверх или вниз - изменение цвета
№ 3 сохранить
Я так делала, может наши О-Л-Ь-Г-А и Татьяна по другому подскажут

----------


## tvk-2004

*Светорада*,
 Нет, не сильно. Я сама училась на 5 версии, сейчас просто наворотов побольше, которыми я пользоваться не умею. Основные приемы - одни и те же. Может, по другому чуть-чуть обзываются.:smile:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Я так делала


То, что ты делала, называется градиентная заливка. Ее можно делать, как душе пожелается. Все зависит от фантазии и усидчивости. Там настроек море, пробуйте, не бойтесь. В любом случае откат сделать можно, на худой конец, новую историю начать.

*Добавлено через 59 минут*
Девочки! Нашла элемент "Произвольная фигура". Вот новый урок.
1. Откройте любой рисунок в программе.
2. Нажимаем на верхней панели СЛОЙ>НОВЫЙ>СЛОЙ. Говорим ДА
3. На правой панели видим, что у нас 2 слоя, причем один из них полностью прозрачный.
4. На левой панели ищем инструмент"Произвольная фигура". Щелкаем по нему. Чтобы быстрее нашли, подсказываю, что находится он под буквой Т. После этого меняется верхняя панель. Ищем там слово"ФИГУРА". Рядом стоит треугольник. Жмем на него, должно вывалиться окно, где есть эти автофигуры. Выбираем любой. Нет, давайте сегодня выберем сердечко.
Когда вы поместите курсор мыши на рисунок, то увидите крестик. Нажимаем мышкой и растягиваем сердечко.
5. Ctrl+ хлопок по миниатюре. Должны побежать муравьи.
6. Выбираем задний план, т.е. наш вставленный рисунок. На верхней панели ВЫДЕЛЕНИЕ>ИНВЕРСИЯ. Потом жмем Delete. Все, что за границей сердечка, должно удалиться.
7. Переключаемся на правой панели, где у нас слои на слой с сердечком. Ищем на панели НЕПРОЗРАЧНОСТЬ и ЗАЛИВКА. Крутим там столько, как вам захочется.
8. Сохраняем файл как рисунок JPEG.
Это я все веду к тому, как изменить границы фотографии, необходимой для коллажа. Пробуйте, должно получиться.

----------


## Иринааа28

Татьяна, а у меня вопрос: я затерла фон в фото получилось это: [IMG]http://*********ru/758483.jpg[/IMG]
Перед затиранием фото очень увеличила, но все равно не качественно затерла, теперь хочу именно ребенка вставить, а он вставляется вместе с фоном белым, как от него (белого фона) избавиться?

*Добавлено через 25 минут*
Мда....что-то получилось, но вот проблема: фото при увеличении теряет свое качество. Как увеличить без потери?????
[IMG]http://*********ru/763602.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tvk-2004

А чего это ты так далеко побежала? Ластиком не очень аккуратно поработала, поэтому так фон затерся. Там, вообще-то можно размерчик ластика выбрать на свой вкус. От очень большого до мизерного. А от белого фона избавиться можно, у тебя вместо белого должны быть клеточки, как на прозрачном фоне. Сейчас подумаю, как получше объяснить.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Иринааа28*,
 Про размер изображения внимательно читала? И про яркость/контрастность? Еще раз посмотри, если количество пикселей увеличишь, качество улучшится. Не надо было ребеночка растягивать при помощи трансформирования. Лучше пойти другим путем.

----------


## Иринааа28

> вместо белого должны быть клеточки, как на прозрачном фоне. Сейчас подумаю, как получше объяснить.


Я нашла - это называется волшебный ластик, так кажется. Сейчас пойду ошибки исправлять, а вперед побежала - натура такая вперед батьки в пекло лезть :biggrin:

----------


## tvk-2004

*Иринааа28*,
Вот так молодца! А я хотела всем голову морочить про форматы и прочую лабуду! Оказывается, ларчик просто открывался! Вот что значит - век живи - век учись!

----------


## Иринааа28

если есть другой путь я не откажусь, может я не правильно поняла значение этого волшебного и фонового ластика

----------


## tvk-2004

Насколько я сейчас посмотрела этот инструмент - он одного размера, его ни увеличить, ни уменьшить нельзя. Тогда как работать с обычным ластиком.
1. Выбираем инструмент "Ластик". На верхней панели выскакивает слово "Кисть". ВОт там и регулируем размер нашего инструмента.
2. Для того, чтобы лучше все стереть, рисунок нужно максимально увеличить. Про это я уже говорила.
3. Затираем все, что не нужно.
4. В верхней панели ФАЙЛ>НОВЫЙ. Выскакивает серое окно. Смотрим, чтобы была полная прозрачность, т.е. клеточки шахматные.
5. На нашем затертом рисунке хлопаем волшебной палочкой. Муравьи побежали по тому, что мы затерли.
6. На верхней панели ВЫДЕЛЕНИЕ>ИНВЕРСИЯ. Видим, что выделился незатертый рисунок.
7. На выделенном участке говорим Ctrl+С. Хлопаем по новому файлу, где шахматка. Там говорим Ctrl+V. Рисунок должен переместиться. Вместо удаленной области - шахматка.
8. Сохраняем файл как. Формат GIF
9. Любуемся на наш вырезанный рисунок.
Минус этого варианта. Иногда волшебная палочка все не берет, не выделяет. Такое бывает, если вырезаем с разных сторон рисунка. Тогда пункты 4-7 надо повторить несколько раз. Но зато чистенько.

----------


## begden

> Ищем на панели НЕПРОЗРАЧНОСТЬ и ЗАЛИВКА.


они почему-то бледные. т.е. неактивные

----------


## tvk-2004

*begden*,
 А ты хлопнула по слою, где у нас сердечко?

----------


## begden

кое-как получилось, опять непрозрачным становится и фон и рисунок. Это так и должно быть?

----------


## tvk-2004

Ира! Может быть и такое, что фотка сделана фотоаппаратом с плохим разрешением. Тогда, увы, ничего не сделаешь.:frown:

----------


## kozinda1

*tvk-2004*,
 С трудом, но выполнила все уроки, надо еще раз все повторить и закрепить. Танюша, спасибо!!! :flower:

----------


## tvk-2004

Девочки! Сегодня такое количество информации я на вас вывалила. На сегодня точно хватит. И вообще надо перерыв, наверное, на завтра сделать. Как вы думаете?
*begden*,
 Алла! Не знаю, у тебя вроде бы что-то не так. Конечный результат - одно сердечко и все....

----------


## begden

я потренируюсь, если сын даст возможность  :Aga:

----------


## kozinda1

> На сегодня точно хватит. И вообще надо перерыв, наверное, на завтра сделать. Как вы думаете?


 Действительно, можно сделать перерыв, потренероваться и довести всё, что мы уже умеем до автоматизма! :Aga: :wink: :Ok:

----------


## Иринааа28

А вот еще один мой вариант, кажется этот немного получше :smile:
[IMG]http://*********ru/725736m.jpg[/IMG]
На счет перерыва я тоже поддерживаю, надо чтоб все хорошо переварилось и я думаю появятся попутные вопросы...

----------


## ГалИна_В

Я не всё поняла... Вот , что научилась :


 А как поворачивать фото , вырезать их произвольно , не только прямоугольником т.д. - пока не дошло...kuku :Jopa:  Когда я , например , поворачиваю, нажимаю КАДРИРОВАТЬ - всё равно она вставляется прямоугольником . Ну всё ! Голова идёт кругом... Ложусь спать. Надеюсь фотошоп не будет сниться...

----------


## ГалИна_В

Девочки , а я сегодня занялась самодеятельностью , немного не по плану урока , но научилась вставлять фото в рамки .  :Vah:

----------


## tvk-2004

Молодец! Скажи, что в рамочку фотографию вставлять - 5 минут! Сегодня перерыв. Отдыхаем.

----------


## ГалИна_В

Так захватывает ! :Vah:  Особенно , когда всё получается  :Aga: . Пока отдыхаем - ещё похвастаюсь :
 


А это девушка моего старшего сынули :

----------


## Иринааа28

Татьяна, я как всегда что-то натворила... :Oj:  Случайно закрыла окошечко спарва внизу, где показывались слои, как его вернуть? Да и вообще программка у меня зависла, не отключается и ни чего не делает.

----------


## kozinda1

Ура!!! Я тоже научилась работать с рамочками!!! :Ok:

----------


## ГалИна_В

Ирочка , чтобы востановить слои в фотошопе - на верхней панели ОКНО поставь галочку напротив СЛОИ . А чтобы понять зависла программа - CTRL / ALT / Delete - вылезет Диспечер задач Windows . Напротив фотошопа , если светиться _не работает_ - кликни внизу СНЯТЬ ЗАДАЧУ (если ничего ценного сохранять не нужно) :Aga: 
  А я не могу не похвастаться ... :rolleyes: Вот эксперементировала.:wink:

  Лиля , умничка !!! Ты тоже не спишь ? У меня уже в глазки спички вставлять можно . Всё !!! Спать ...

----------


## kozinda1

> Ты тоже не спишь ? У меня уже в глазки спички вставлять можно . Всё !!! Спать ...


У меня уже просто шиза начинается - я легла, покрутилась в кровати часик, встала и за фотошоп:biggrin:, пока с рамками не разобралась, не могла заснуть:smile:
Инна у тебя уже супер выходит! А я с тенями пока не научилась дружить:frown:

----------


## Иринааа28

Девочки, кто подскажет для чего нужны в фотошопе Клипарт, Кисти, Скрап-набор???

----------


## tvk-2004

Девочки, здравствуйте! Объясняю, для чего нужен клипарт. Это самые обыкновенные картинки, которые используются для создания своих собственных картинок. Скрап-набор. Про это я вам уже говорила и сегодня, наверное, стоит этим заняться. Отправляю вас всех на форум Малахитовая шкатулка. http://malahitovaya.ru/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=43
Про скрапбуки читайте здесь http://malahitovaya.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=180
Попробуйте скачать один из скрапбуков. Скоро осень, вот нашла такой скрапик. Если есть желание, давайте с ним поработаем. Качество набора очень даже ничего, не смотря на то, что для скрапика довольно мало весит. http://malahitovaya.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=50&page=6 Пост №51
Когда будете готовы - говорите.:smile:

----------


## begden

я готова!

----------


## begden

Девочки, вот я навставляла фотки в разные фигуры, а как их теперь объединить на одном фоне, ну никак не могу понять :frown:

----------


## tvk-2004

*begden*,
 Алла! Если на правой панели, удерживать клавишу Ctrl левой кнопкой мыши выделить нужные слои, а потом кликнуть правой, то появится функция "Объединить слои" Объединяй. А если ты хочешь просто сохранить все, что ты сделала, то сохраняй как jpeg
Как работать со скрабиками понятно? Сначала выбираем фон, потом рамочки, вставляем фотки, украшаем припамбасиками. Наверное, все видели возможные варианты оформления фотографий при помощи скрабов. У меня они все на распечатанных листах перед носом лежат, чтобы можно было выбрать и никуда не лазить. И еще. Я вам показывала свои рамочки, где выбирала только одну, потому что 1 ребятенка нужно вставить. По правилам, на одном листе должно быть несколько рамочек. А вообще все зависит, наверное, не от правил, а от фантазии.

----------


## begden

> Скоро осень, вот нашла такой скрапик. Если есть желание, давайте с ним поработаем


а скоро? У меня мозгов не хватает самой разобраться!

----------


## tvk-2004

*begden*,
 Аллочка! Так вы все молчите, думаю - что сами справляетесь.:biggrin:
Сначала выбираем фон, потом рамочки, вставляем фотки, украшаем припамбасиками. Порядок примерно такой. Задавай вопросы, отвечу.

----------


## begden

это не смешно, но почему-то вожусь, вожусь, ничего не получается. как только задам вопрос, сразу соображается. Да, слово - не воробей. Спасибо за терпение  :flower:

----------


## ГалИна_В

> *begden*,
>  Аллочка! Так вы все молчите, думаю - что сами справляетесь.:biggrin:
> Сначала выбираем фон, потом рамочки, вставляем фотки, украшаем припамбасиками. Порядок примерно такой. Задавай вопросы, отвечу.


  Девочки , я занята консервацией помидоров , попозже буду доганять .kuku:redface: На "Малахитовую шкатулку" даже не заглядывала ещё ...:frown:

----------


## begden

я что-то сотворила, попыталась впервые воспользоваться Радикал-фото, но то ли долго грузится фотография, то ли я чего-то сделала неправильно...

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

*tvk-2004*,
*ГалИна_В*,
*kozinda1*,
 Девочки, а такие красивые фоны и рамки - это в самом Фотошопе есть или надо выискивать в Интернете???

----------


## tvk-2004

*Василиса Кормящая*,
 Оля! Фоны можно делать в Фотошопе, но очень скромные если ты не используешь клипарт. Рамки можно делать в Фотошопе как тебе вздумается и пожелается. Но! У тебя очень много свободного времени или ты такой большой фанат этой программы? Если нет - то тебе в Интернет. Там за тебя люди все давно уже сделали, тебе не придется изобретать велосипед, он уже есть. Можно использовать те наработки, которые делали умеющие люди, не забывая при этом говорить "Спасибо".

----------


## begden

посмотрите мою первую работу

----------


## tvk-2004

Молодец! Пять с плюсом тебе за это! :flower:

----------


## Светорада

вот моя работа
[IMG]http://*********ru/776770.jpg[/IMG]
Скажите как делать коллаж,ничего не получается.

----------


## sveta 2

Девочки,  если есть желание,  то вот  посмотрите, самоучитель  по фотошопу с азов - запускаешь программу,  программа показывает, а паренек пошагово говорит,  куда жать и чего от этого ждать. Очень неплохой. 
http:/*************.com/files/m4ldbhcz3

Но вообще говоря,  фотошоп -это  так сложно:eek: Я с большим трудом пытаюсь вас догнать всеми возможными усилиями, пока увы и ах ( не спешите очень,  позакрепляйте, пожалуйста :Aga: )
А желание освоить эту программулину  огромное:rolleyes:

----------


## Иринааа28

Танюша, как здорово, что твой муж дома, но так грустно, что уроков новых нет :smile:
Я кажется немного разобралась со скрабами. Теперь хочу понять для чего нужны кисти, которые предлагают для фотошопа. Посмотрите, что получилось у меня со скрабом
[IMG]http://*********ru/773751.jpg[/IMG]
Это моя мама с внуком

----------


## Елена Дьякова

Девочки,какие вы молодцы.А я всё не рискну никак.Вот нашла ещё интересный сайтик по фотошопу.

http://forum.materinstvo.ru/index.php?showtopic=89860

http://forum.materinstvo.ru/index.php?showforum=309

----------


## ГалИна_В

Сегодня с чистой совестью засела за компьютер , праздник ведь , и посмотрите , что сотворила . Это мой сын с девушкой , стихотворение Эдуарда Асадова - как раз в тему , поругались вчера из-за какой-то ерунды :frown:

----------


## sveta 2

Девочки дорогие! Здесь на форуме есть ещё группа обучающихся
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=100640

----------


## kozinda1

Посмотрите мою первою рамку!  Может кому-то и пригодится?  Подходящей фотографии не нашлось, чтобы свою дочу вставить:smile:

----------


## ГалИна_В

Лиля ты просто молодчина !  :flower:  :Vah:

----------


## kozinda1

> Лиля ты просто молодчина !


Спасибо,Инна!!!  Вот сейчас уже вижу, что ошибочка есть!  Тесемочки не правильно поставила!:confused:  Но первый блин всегда комом:biggrin:!

----------


## tvk-2004

Девочки!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Я свободна, муж уехал деньгу зарабатывать. Уроки нужны? Или еще подождать?

----------


## kozinda1

> Девочки!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Я свободна, муж уехал деньгу зарабатывать. Уроки нужны? Или еще подождать?


Нужны-ы-ы-ы-ы!!! :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## tvk-2004

Про лассо что нибудь надо рассказать? Это инструмент для выделения нужной области. Не прямоугольник, которому учила, ни овалу, а любому, по вашему вкусу. Без ластика. Если нужно, говорите. Завтра после медосмотра буду пробовать учить.

----------


## kozinda1

Мне все надо и побольше!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Василиса Кормящая

*tvk-2004*,
Танечка, НАДО!
слышала, что этим самым лассо можно убирать двойной подбородок! :biggrin::biggrin:
Я наконец-то установила свой фотошоп, вернее он сам как-то наконец установился!
получилось вставить фотки в рамочку, пока ничего другого не умеюююююююю:eek::eek::eek:

----------


## Иринааа28

А у меня не желает снова на домашний (северный) комп устанавливаться. Точнее не открывается страничка, где серия, пришлось заново качать, вторые сутки пытаюсь это сделать, а скорость.....3,6 кб/сек. Ой, как медленно...

----------


## tvk-2004

> этим самым лассо можно убирать двойной подбородок!


У меня эта проблема тоже есть:biggrin: Это я про подбородок, но убирать что-то не пробовала. 
Итак, новый урок.
1. Открываем документ, т.е. любой рисунок.
2. Думаем, какую область нам надо выделить.
3. Берем инструмент "Лассо". Из всех имеющихся мне больше нравится "Магнитное лассо". Пробуйте, поэкспериментируете. Там еще несколько видов есть.
4. Указываем мышкой на точку, с которой желаем начать выделение. Это я опять про муравьев.
5. А потом стараемся вести мышкой по контуру выделяемого фрагмента. Чем чаще хлопаете левой клавишей мыши, тем лучше. Не забывайте периодически сохраняться.
6. Надо обязательно обойти весь контур и вернуться в начальную точку. Как только вы попадете в эту начальную точку - побегут муравьи.
7. Что делать с выделенным участком - вы уже знаете.

P.S. Про двойной подбородок. Выделяем только ту область, какую хотим видеть, что лишнее - стираем. Не знаю, как это делать легче. Я бы сначала взяла 2 одинаковые фотографии. На одной бы вырезала, как мне надо, на другой ластиком стерла. Соединила бы слои и любовалась новым лицом. Думаю, что есть более легкие пути. Если придумаете - дайте знать. Как говорится, что одна голова - хорошо, а если их больше - то еще лучше.

----------


## Иринааа28

скачала все сначала, но у меня пишет нет доступа к заветному файлу....а я хочу доступ, что делать?????????Помогите!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## begden

как хочется с вами позаниматься, но прихожу с работы на автопилоте, да ещё навесили на меня опять всю методическую работу :mad: не знаю, когда войду в калею. Но вы про меня не забывайте  :Aga: , я вам ишо пригожуся :biggrin:

----------


## tvk-2004

Девочки! Посмотрите, что я сделала из скрабов. Это начало фотоальбома моего 5 класса http://files.mail.ru/GMPC6E

----------


## Алла и Александр

Добрый день! Вот такая рамка получилась у меня из предложенного скраба

[IMG]http://*********ru/788207m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ГалИна_В

Началась работа и фотошоп пригодился . :Aga:  Вчера вставляла портреты композиторов в рамку - нужно стенд в класс оформить . Искала по инету - ничего , что мне понравилось бы , не нашла . :Tu:  решила сделать сама . Вот что вышло :

----------


## Иринааа28

Татьяна, а нам еще далеко в уроках до создания фона к презентациям? Я понимаю, что начался учебный год, но если у тебя будет время, расскажи пожалуйста как их делать

----------


## tvk-2004

*Иринааа28*,
 Давай чуть-чуть попозже. А сейчас выкладываю брошюрку, которая попала мне в руки на курсах по фото. Называется "Как правильно видеть, или немного о композиции и фотографии". http://files.mail.ru/9FFULR
Почитайте, не пожалеете. Очень интересно.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Всем творческим людям и обитателям этой замечательной темы огромный привет! случайно к вам сюда забрела и прочла все странички. Я с раздела ведущих. Кому интересно, загляните и к нам. Там очень много талантливых девочек и, думаю, многие вещи для вас тоже будут полезны.  :flower: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=113

----------


## Худсовет

> загляните и к нам. Там очень много талантливых девочек


Приглашаем всех в новый тематический Раздел *"Фотошоп"*

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=222

До встречи.

----------


## Ханума

все мое "ТРЯМ!"
внимательно прочитала всю темку. спасибо огромное за подробные уроки. но я хочу сейчас вернуться к произвольным фигурам. если брать простые фтигуры, все ясно. а вот как быть с рамками, у которых толстые края. (не знаю, как объяснить, а вставлять картинки пока не научилась). я взяла рамку, но после операции ВЫДЕЛЕНИЕ - ИНВЕРСИЯ - DELETE изображение основного слоя остается не внутри рамки, а в ее толщине.
простите, если сумбурно написала. я бы показала, но не нашла как это сделать

----------


## Худсовет

Уважаемые Фотошоперы.

Приглашаем Вас 

принять участие в творческом Конкурсе

посвященном памяти Пола Билхода (Paul Bilhaud)


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131437

----------


## Ханума

:frown:
ЛЮДИ-И-И!!! АУ-У-У-У!!!!!
ну подскажите хоть кто-нибудь, как изображение вставить! не нашла я у себя нужной кнопки!!!
:mad::mad:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*tvk-2004*,
Татьяна, такая тема у тебя хорошая, так доступно всё объясняешь. Я всем начинающим  сюда дорогу показываю. А сегодня заглянула, давненько ты ничего не писала. Так жалко......

----------


## mariSh_a

Спасибо большое за эту тему! Мне очень пригодилось!!! Я и сама только недавно начала учиться работать в фотошопе.

----------


## PAN

> Я и сама только недавно начала учиться работать в фотошопе.


А как насчет поделиться результатами???...:biggrin:

----------


## overload

Иногда человеку надо нечто совсем простенькое... а навыков Фотошопа не имеется, даже базовых.
Качать многотонные уроки - долго, нудно, и скорость не у всех хорошая.
А есть примитивные действия, которые проще показать визуально, чем написать инструкцию. 
Итак, урок 1

*"Как вклеить одну картинку в другую"*.

----------


## Innet

Принимайте и меня в свою компанию фотошоперов, оч. уж интересное и полезное это дело.  :Aga:

----------


## kaliyxa

Здравствуйте всем всем всем:smile:
У меня есть знакомый, который в идеале владеет фотошопом, и я его вечно мучаю "сделай то , сделай сё....". Думаю пора уже учиться и самой :Aga: 
Спасибо за ваш раздел :flower:

----------


## mariSh_a

> А как насчет поделиться результатами???...


 На восьмое марта своим коллегам сделала поздравление в виде цветочного гороскопа! Эту идею подчерпнула в подразделе .Документы для мероприятий. вот что у меня получилось! (Хоть не шедевр, но коллегам очень понравилось!)
http://narod.ru/disk/19948096000/%D0...D0%BF.rar.html

----------


## mind5

Я только начала осваивать это дело. Вот мои маленькие достижения.
Не судите строго, я знаю что это не идеально, и требует доработки. Но критика приветствуется.

[IMG]http://*********org/492115m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/478803m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/468563m.jpg[/IMG]

Всё это благодаря этому форуму. Фотошоп это интересно и очень захватывает, вот только жаль что в сутках всего 24 часа.

----------


## mariSh_a

Может пригодится и мой "шедевр" для класса
 [IMG]http://*********org/554241.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

> "шедевр" для класса


Обратите внимание на возможности Фотошопа по искажению Плоскостей и Надписей в частности.
[IMG]http://*********org/574745.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/577817.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Худсовет

> меня есть знакомый, который в идеале владеет фотошопом


Знакомого в студию! :Aga:

----------


## mariSh_a

Спасибо!!!  :Ok: 
Как всегда все сваливается неожиданно - об этом я и не подумала!!!  :Aga: 
 Если что, то  я критику приветствую!!!!
 :Aga:  :Vah:  :Aga:

----------


## Худсовет

> об этом я и не подумала!!!


Об этом и Речь.

Любой фотошопный натюрморт будет выглядеть натуро, если Вы будете видеть его натуро.




> Если что, то я критику приветствую!!!!


Это не ко мне.:smile:

----------


## mariSh_a

> Это не ко мне.


 Предложения и ценные советы тоже принимаю!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## overload

Был вопрос: как открыть в одном окне Фотошопа сразу несколько картинок?

Если у вас CS2 или CS3 - версии, то там такой вопрос, как правило, снимается: по умолчанию Фотошоп в одном и том же окне навставляет вам всё, что вы откроете. А вот рабочее поле Photoshop CS4 несколько иного плана. Там каждая картинка по умолчанию открывается в своём окошке:



Если мы хотим видеть все картинки в одном окне, то нам надо сменить тип рабочего поля. Лезем на стрелочку вот к этому значку:



В выпадающем меню видим такую строчку: *Float All In Windows*. Жмём на это дело и получаем - 



Все картинки в одном окошке.

Ну, а в принципе, достаточно "захватить" любую картинку мышкой за верхний край (там, где имя картинки и всякие данные о ней - размер, цветовая модель) и потянуть вниз, то все картинки сами тогда откроются в одном окошке.

----------


## overload

Картинку можно сделать такую:



или такую:



У первой есть фон, у второй - нет. Как сделать в Фотошопе картинку без фона?
В Фотошопе в каждую картинку мы можем добавить так называемый альфа-канал. Этот канал не виден обычными средствами просмотра, но в нём закодирована информация о том, какую часть картинки человек будет видеть, а какую - нет.
В результате получается картинка непосредственно на фоне сайта или форума. Маленький пример - паровозик в подписи Дядьки Яна. Также это полезно при создании всякого рода коллажей, монтажей и даже в видеомонтаже.
Скажу сразу, что для сайтов годятся только два формата, поддерживающие альфа-канал: PNG и GIF. Обычный .jpeg альфу не поддерживает.
Способов сделать такую картинку несколько, типов файлов тоже несколько, но я опишу самый простой способ изготовления таких картинок, которым пользуюсь сам.
Итак, берём простенькую картинку, у которой есть однородный фон:



Разблокируем у него основной слой (layer, он у простой картинки один):



(правой кнопкой по слою и во всплывающем окне выбираем *Layer From Background*, в следующем окне просто жмём ОК, со слоя снимется замочек, можно работать дальше).
Если фон однородный, а точность не столь важна, то я использую инструмент "волшебная палочка" (Magic Wand Tool):



Щёлкаю ей по фону - фон выделяется пунктиром:



Жму на клавиатуре клавишу *delete*:



Всё, фон убрали. Теперь надо сохранить рисунок с сохранением прозрачности. Если я делаю рисунок для сайта, то использую функцию *File - Save for WEB & Devices...*:



Выскакивает такая картинка:



Тут мы обращаем внимание на три параметра. *1* - какой тип файла выберем, лучше выбрать PNG8 или GIF; *2* - чтобы обязательно стояла галочка *Transparency* (это как раз параметр, отвечающий за прозрачность); 3 - масштаб изображения.
Дело в том, что в этом окошке мы видим рисунок в его реальном размере (как он на сайте будет выглядеть). Если он слишком большой - уменьшите процентное соотношение.
Ну, и жмём Save для сохранения рисунка.
В результате у нас получается рисунок с прозрачным фоном.

----------


## mind5

*overload*,
 Большое спасибо за столь подробный и очень полезный урок. И палочка действительно волшебная, теперь она мне очень пригождается. А то стояла тихонечко, совсем без дела:smile:
Очень хочется иметь продолжение столь ценных для меня да и думаю для многих ваших уроков.
У меня вот такой вопрос.
У меня есть готовая рамка, но текст на ней нужен другой. Можно ли убрать только текст, без ущерба для остального изображения?  Рамочка в формате jpg

----------


## overload

Можно использовать инструмент "выделение",выделить область,стереть её делитом,создать новый слой и напечатать на нём свой текст.

----------


## Ладушка

Только увидела эту тему. Научите меня пожалуйста убирать дефекты на фотографиях. Например вот на этой.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1178511m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## svetlanaber

> Иногда человеку надо нечто совсем простенькое... а навыков Фотошопа не имеется, даже базовых.
> Качать многотонные уроки - долго, нудно, и скорость не у всех хорошая.
> А есть примитивные действия, которые проще показать визуально, чем написать инструкцию. 
> Итак, урок 1


Спасибо за урок! Подскажите неумехе.
Как сделать, чтобы края рисунка были четкими? Или нужно, что бы фон был только одного цвета. Вот, например такая картинка.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1122291m.jpg[/IMG]
А вот, так не красиво получилось.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1165298m.png[/IMG]
Или я что-то неправильно делаю?

----------


## Алла и Александр

Маленькие хитрости фотошопа.

Иногда, возникает необходимость размыть задний фон фотографии, наверное таких способов много, вот один из них, которым я часто пользуюсь

1. Открыть нужное фото, создать дубликат слоя и зайти в "фильтр"
2. Выбрать "размытие в движении", задать значение , которое вам подходит( я обычно применяю от 30 до 80)
3. Выбираете "ластик", желательно с мягкими краями и осторожно стираете то, что вы хотели бы
видеть резким... Всё.

----------


## overload

*Ладушка*,
* Retoush Pilot*. Адаптируется в Шоп (или работает самостоятельно).

*svetlanaber*,
 Такой контур трудно выделить одним "мановением" волшебной палки.
Во-первых, у волшебной палочки есть параметр "Tolerance":



Это - степень чувствительности. По умолчанию этот самый толеранс - 32. Можно пробовать подвигать этот параметр и посмотреть, что получится.
Белые точки на чёрном фоне - это как раз не хватает толеранса. Палочка оставляет участки, которые, по её мнению, не соответствуют цветовой насыщенности выбранной точки.
Во-вторых, такие сложные отделения лучше делать не палочкой, а другими инструментами - лассо или ластиком (я чаще второй способ применяю). Штука там в следующем. Ластик - это тоже кисточка, только которая не рисует, а убирает. Как и обычная кисточка, она имеет параметр Hardness ("жёсткость"):



Если твёрдость будет 100-процентной, то кисть ластика сотрёт ровно столько, сколько видишь:



А если жёсткость сделать меньше, то края стёртого участка получаются размытыми:



Вот если фон убирать ластиком с размытыми краями, то переход между краем рисунка и прозрачным фоном будет плавным, не "шершавым".
Конечно, это долго, зато весьма точно. Кстати, если нажимать ластик, удерживая кнопку shift, то стирание происходит между двумя точками отметки ластика.

----------


## Алла и Александр

"Неповторимая" рамка...

В  самом деле, даже имея на то желание, вряд ли вы сможете
повторно воспроизвести точно такую же, если конечно вы не запишите свои действия в экшен...

Итак...
1. Открываете новый документ с белым фоном, создаёте новый слой, выбираете "Лассо" и создаёте
нечто подобное, замкнув круг - появится выделение...



2. Заливаете чёрным и снимаете выделение
3. Переносите фотографию, которую вы хотите видеть в этой рамке на документ.
4. Правой кнопкой на слой с изображением - "Создать обтравочную маску"



5. Можете применить стили наложения, выбрав первый слой..



Прошло полторы минуты и ваш шедевр готов.

----------


## manjuscha

Может быть у кого-нибудь есть фон с 20 сердечками, нужно для выпускного. Сама пока делать не умею, но благодаря вам всем начну учиться.

----------


## svetlanaber

> svetlanaber,
>  Такой контур трудно выделить одним "мановением" волшебной палки.
> Во-первых, у волшебной палочки есть параметр "Tolerance":


Спасибо огромное! Попробовала ластиком стирать, ну, очень понравилось!!! Разрешите к Вам еще обращаться. Книг по фотошопу уйма, но гляжу в книгу и ... ничего не понимаю. СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## tvk-2004

> давненько ты ничего не писала


Точно, давненько тут не была... Катастрофически не хватает времени, но рада, что появились помощники в нелегком процессе :biggrin:
Пришла к выводу, что на самом деле ну ничего я не понимаю в Фотошопе :eek:
Ничего не говорила про кадрирование. Надо?

----------


## tvk-2004

> убирать дефекты на фотографиях. Например вот на это


Штамп должен помочь.

----------


## overload

> Разрешите к Вам еще обращаться.


Не вопрос.

----------


## mariSh_a

Здравствуйте!  Помогите пожалуйста недавно загружала рамку в PNG через радикал а на форуме она появляется в JPG? Что я неправильно делаю?
     Да и ссылку вдруг дает в JPG

----------


## katerina33

Здравствуйте, умелицы и начинающие фотошопницы :wink:
Я добросовестно скопировала себе все ваши советы, но увы... чёй-то я совсем тупенькая:frown:
Подскажите, пожалуйста, желательно ПОШАГОВО, что нужно делать, чтобы вставить морду лица в коллаж???? Как её (морду-то эту) вырезать так, чтобы причесочку не попортить... А то грядет день рождения мужа и хотелось бы порадовать любимого... а то пока он слышит лишь одни чертыхания (это я за компом пытаюсь фотошопничать)...:cool:
Очень надеюсь на вашу подсказку и помощь. :flower:  :flower:  :flower: kuku

----------


## overload

*marina2609*,
 Попробуй в GIF сделать.
А ещё сними галки "*Оптимизировать формат*", "*Уменьшить до 640 пикселей*", качество JPEG выстави на 100%.

*katerina33*,
 Ну дык... я в 171 посту, выше, написал, как это делать.
Вообще для вырёзывания морды лица с причёской вместе существует хороший плагин для отделения части рисунка от фона, называется Topaz ReMask, но с ним, если не подготовлен, без поллитры спирта не разберёшься.
Аккуратно пробуй стирать ластиком по краям. Только ластик размягчи (параметр Hardness в кисти ластика надо немного уменьшить.

----------


## svetlanaber

Подскажите, пожалуйста, когда вырезаю фигурку, почему-то нижний слой черный, что надо сделать, чтобы он был белым?
[IMG]http://*********ru/1306607m.png[/IMG]

----------


## overload

Можно:
1.Подложить под рисунок ещё один слой, залить белым, вырезать фигурку (фон будет белым) и выполнить сведение.
2. Слой перед вырезанием надо освободить от "замочка" (как разблокировать слой, я писал тут).
3. Возможно, что изображение монохромное. Тогда его сперва надо перевести в RGB.

----------


## buba_nata

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, когда вырезаю фигурку, почему-то нижний слой черный, что надо сделать, чтобы он был белым?
> [IMG]http://*********ru/1306607m.png[/IMG]


У меня открылся на прозрачном фоне, нормально вырезались фигурки (тоже прозрачный фон и на слои не было замочка)

----------


## buba_nata

Прошу всех к нам на огонек, мы тоже обучаемся http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131255&page=14 
и вот, что у нас получается http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=312
Будем рады вашим советам и работам!

----------


## tvk-2004

> У меня открылся на прозрачном фоне, нормально вырезались фигурки (тоже прозрачный фон и на слои не было замочка)


Если нужно сохранить вырезанный фрагмент при фоне из квадратиков, то тогда при сохранении выбирайте формат GIF. И будет Вам счастье:smile:

----------


## buscha

Хочется выразить всем обучающим огромную благодарность, с вашей помощью у меня наконец-то что-то да получилось, я в этом деле полный чайник, а теперь могу и фото в рамку вставить. Спасибо вам! Буду осваивать секреты фотошопа дальше! Теперь, когда началось хоть что-то получаться, за уши не оттянешь от компа. Низкий вам поклон!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ЛюдмилаИвановна

подскажите, пожалуйста: открываю новый документ, но он не совпадает по размеру с открытым (например, с фото). какие параметры установки устанавливать?

----------


## PAN

> подскажите, пожалуйста:


Поподробнее...

----------


## nastupnikova

Привет всем!!! Примите и меня в свою компанию по освоению фотошопа. Благодаря вашим урокам у меня кое что уже получается. Спасибо огромное. :flower:

----------


## ЛюдмилаИвановна

> Поподробнее...


открываю фото - это раз, открываю новый документ - два (чистый или рамку), переношу фото в документ - оно больше или меньше по размеру документа; пробовала ставить одинаковый размер в обоих документах - не получается

----------


## overload

*ЛюдмилаИвановна*,
 После пункта 2 ("переношу фото в документ") в документе получается 2 слоя: рамка и фото. Выделяем слева в окне слоёв слой, размер которого надо изменить и жмём на клавиатуре ctrl+T. 



Вокруг изображения появляется рамка, потянув за углы которой, размер можно изменить как угодно:



Если нажать значок "звена цепочки" в Панели управления (сверху, под словом "Фильтр") то пропорции картинки при изменении размера будут сохраняться. В противном случае будет изменяться либо ширина, либо высота. Или же стороны могут изменяться непропорционально:



После изменения размера можно перетянуть рисуночек в нужное место картинки:



И последнее. При смене инструмента (например, на стрелку) или вообще при каком-либо следующем действии Шоп запросит подтверждение изменения параметров трансформации:



Подтверждаем - всё готово.

----------


## ЛюдмилаИвановна

*overload*, большое спасибо за столь содержательный ответ. По ходу возникло еще два вопроса, если позволите: 1)не обнаружила у себя "звена цепочки" и 2)как подогнать получившееся изображение, например, под фото 10*15 или другого размера?

----------


## overload

*ЛюдмилаИвановна*,
 "Цепочка" эта появляется только тогда, когда выбираешь инструмент "трансформация" (или ctrl+T). Там же - окошки изменения размера, вращения картинки и прочее.
А подогнать... Проще заранее создать пустую картинку из имеющихся шаблонов или создать собственную, File-New и задать размер 100х150 при выборе единиц "миллиметры" и разрешением, например, 100 dpi (точек на дюйм). Получится чистый белый прямоугольник с правильными пропорциями 10х15 см. А в него уже вставлять всё, что Вам надо.

----------


## mind5

*overload*,

Подскажите! Вставила фото в рамки. Напечатали (в фотоателье) но у некоторых фотографий рамка обрезана. Подскажите какие должны устанавливаться параметры (я так понимаю это должно делаться на этапе работы с рамками?), чтобы при печати рамка не обрезалась. Не обрезанными получились только фотографии которые печатались размером А4. А 10*15 все обрезанные.

----------


## overload

Трудно сказать так вот сразу.
Единственное, что приходит на ум - для фоток в 10х15 делайте изображение чуть меньше (не на полный холст). 
Хотя это, по-моему, косяк тех, кто печатал.

----------


## sadchi

А я думаю всё же лучше придерживаться параметров и размеров, какие вам нужны при распечатке. 10х12 - так и ставьте + разрешение 300 писк./дюйм.
В принципе *overload* это всё уже описывал - открываете новый документ и на него уже монтируете и фото и рамки, и всё что нужно. :Ok:

----------


## ЛюдмилаИвановна

подскажите: открывается фото, но если открываю второе, пропадает первое. что делать?

----------


## smoljanka

Хочу поблагодарить всех, кто помогал в обучении!!! Столько билась с этой наукой, но росток освоения появился только здесь!!! Так все понятно и доступно!!! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Садкоva

Здравствуйте, я случайно заглянула с форума ведущих...оооочень интересно у вас! Если можно помогите с советом...Как правильно работать с надписям ну тоесть сделать надпись на фото в каком нибузь красивом обрамлении карсивым шрифтом..

----------


## PAN

> Как правильно работать с надписям ну тоесть сделать надпись на фото в каком нибузь красивом обрамлении карсивым шрифтом..



А какое у вас есть для этого программное обеспечение???

----------


## Садкоva

> А какое у вас есть для этого программное обеспечение???


Adobe Photoshop CS5

----------


## overload

Для начала надо в систему установить эти самые красивые шрифты. Их можно легко найти в Интернете и скачать. А устанавливать их просто: копировать в папку *C:/Windows/Fonts*. Либо, находясь в этой самой папке нажать "*Установить шрифт*" и выбрать папку со шрифтами, которые скачали с Нета. 
Примечание: не все шрифты будут в Фотошопе корректно работать в русской раскладке, некоторые просто не имеют русских символов.
Это - первое, что надо сделать. Главное - не устанавливать шрифты сразу десятками сотен. Подобное может сильно сказаться на быстродействии компьютера.

----------


## Садкоva

*overload*,  Спасибочки, попробую....А в программе ведь тоже есть какие то варианты?  По крайней мере,  я смогла подписать фото простеньким шрифтом....смогла и забыла как это сделала! Теперь  я точно поняла в подобной работе самоучкой у меня быть не получится! Виват Вам, профессионалам!

----------


## overload

1. Открываем фотку в Шопе и выбираем инструмент "Текст" (буква "*Т*" слева на панели инструментов:



2. Ставим курсор куда-нибудь в нужное место и печатаем нужный текст:



У нас появился новый слой (справа внизу в окне layers), с буквой "Т", это означает, что данный слой - *текст*.
Если два раза кликнуть по этому слою (скажем, по буковке "Т" в окне слоёв), то появится окно редактирования слоя. Мы тут можем добавить всякие тени-шмени, отблески-мотблески и прочие оверлеи-моверлеи:



Вот я поставил там всего несколько галочек, ничего не трогая - текст приобрёл объём.



На панели инструментов Шопа можно выбрать самый верхний инструмент - это перемещение, и таскать текст с места на место.
Сам тип шрифта, его цвет, размер и так далее можно изменить, открыв окно управления текстовым слоем:



Эта штучка на верхней панели (значок открытия панели редактирования текста) появляется только тогда, когда в Панели инструментов Шопа выбран инструмент "текст" (буква "Т"). А такая кривулька слева от неё (пьяная буква Т со стрелочками) позволяет деформировать весь текст. Нажмите, попробуйте разные варианты.

Ну, потом сводим слои в одну картинку (Layers-Flatten Image) и сохраняем.
Усё.

----------


## O-l-q-a

Девочки, нашла несколько видео уроков работы в фотошопе. (вернее 5 дисков). Думаю, заинтересует многих.

----------


## Спартанская Царица

кто хорошо разбирается с шопом, подскажите плиз - у меня не работает камера рав - что нужно сделать? чтоб работала...что-то скачала..но все равно ничего не получается, пользуюсь SC4

----------


## magistr

> кто хорошо разбирается с шопом, подскажите плиз - у меня не работает камера рав - что нужно сделать? чтоб работала...что-то скачала..но все равно ничего не получается, пользуюсь SC4


что вы имеет ввиду под словом не получается, не работает.
у вас есть RAW файл? с какой камеры, возможно у вас новая камера которую CameraRaw не поддерживает, причем не стоит забывать что нельзя просто заменить CameraRAW 5 версии на 6-ю и ожидать, что она заработает на вашем Photoshop CS4, вам еще придется использовать Photoshop CS5

----------

